# Gold Coast - Prince Albert



## winkle (10/8/11)

After Stillscottish failed on his mission to check this place out, I'll drop in this arvo after finding out that it doesn't open until 5pm. Ain't much else on offer at the Coast <_< 
The PA is located on the Casino Level (Ground Floor), Jupiters - in case you're wondering.


----------



## stillscottish (10/8/11)

I looked through the barrier wistfully


----------



## Cannibal Smurf (10/8/11)

winkle said:


> After Stillscottish failed on his mission to check this place out, I'll drop in this arvo after finding out that it doesn't open until 5pm. Ain't much else on offer at the Coast <_<
> The PA is located on the Casino Level (Ground Floor), Jupiters - in case you're wondering.


The place to go if you're after a one nighter or bad karaoke.
And you're correct, since the poodle closed there isn't much to offer down here. Fat Yak on tap at the Burleigh Heads Surf Club is about it



stillscottish said:


> I looked through the barrier wistfully



You didn't miss much


----------



## WarmBeer (10/8/11)

Can any locals tell me if this is walking distance from the Convention Centre?

Will be up there in a couple of weeks (Tech.Ed == work junket), and should have a spare night.


----------



## Hammo7 (10/8/11)

WarmBeer said:


> Can any locals tell me if this is walking distance from the Convention Centre?
> 
> Will be up there in a couple of weeks (Tech.Ed == work junket), and should have a spare night.


Well and truly walkable! Did it a couple of times when I went to etched last time it was in the GC!!


----------



## winkle (11/8/11)

Strange decor, like someone was building a dimly lit faux ye olde English pub with an unconvincing courtyard and ran out of cash before finishing (then ended up using Gannys old rusted tin roof to finish the job). Nothing too fantastic on tap, Guiness, Kilkenny, Fat Yak, Beez Kneez, the usual tied CUB & LN industrial lager taps, Stone & Wood Pacific and Red Back. Bottled stock is mildly better, Vale Ale, Knapstein and *SHEAF STOUT* Bribie. Pub grub in the $17 and up range - good quantity though. I ordered a Aussie burger and was told I could have any CUB mainstream beer I wanted free, I ordered S&W instead . Fat Yak is available at most of the bars in the complex - somehow the bottled stock tastes fresher than the tap? 

Is the Barvarian joint any better than this? (Gee I hope so)


----------



## winkle (11/8/11)

I would think that the Gold Coast is starving for something like Gregs effort on the Sunshine Coast SCB or Murrays at Manly. Naturally Jupiters had none of the Dukes range on tap, despite having "150 beers" and being a "Beer lovers paradise"


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (11/8/11)

winkle said:


> Is the Barvarian joint any better than this? (Gee I hope so)



Can get slightly on the pretentious side, but if you like German beer, it's a great place, and not too expensive, all things considered. The pretzels are good value and go down well with a Franziskaner Weibier.

Don't take SWMBO, you will get caught looking at the waitresses (most of them are hot, the occasional one looks like she thinks she's hotter than she is). Just picture button shirt, but first 3 or 4 buttons not particularly well buttoned.

Goomba


----------



## WarmBeer (11/8/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Can get slightly on the pretentious side, but if you like German beer, it's a great place, and not too expensive, all things considered. The pretzels are good value and go down well with a Franziskaner Weibier.
> 
> Don't take SWMBO, you will get caught looking at the waitresses (most of them are hot, the occasional one looks like she thinks she's hotter than she is). Just picture button shirt, but first 3 or 4 buttons not particularly well buttoned.
> 
> Goomba


Where is this Bavarian joint?

Drool, fraulines und lederhosen :icon_drool2:


----------



## argon (11/8/11)

winkle said:


> Strange decor, like someone was building a dimly lit faux ye olde English pub with an unconvincing courtyard and ran out of cash before finishing (then ended up using Gannys old rusted tin roof to finish the job). Nothing too fantastic on tap, Guiness, Kilkenny, Fat Yak, Beez Kneez, the usual tied CUB & LN industrial lager taps, Stone & Wood Pacific and Red Back. Bottled stock is mildly better, Vale Ale, Knapstein and *SHEAF STOUT* Bribie. Pub grub in the $17 and up range - good quantity though. I ordered a Aussie burger and was told I could have any CUB mainstream beer I wanted free, I ordered S&W instead . Fat Yak is available at most of the bars in the complex - somehow the bottled stock tastes fresher than the tap?
> 
> Is the Barvarian joint any better than this? (Gee I hope so)



The Prince Albert was a haunt of ours back when i was just out of school... what you've said pretty much sums it up. Used to go there for Guinness and Kilkenny and that's about it.


----------



## QldKev (11/8/11)

I though you was talking about getting a Price Albert while on the Gold Coast 

Wikipedia Prince Albert


----------



## pk.sax (11/8/11)

QldKev said:


> I though you was talking about getting a Price Albert while on the Gold Coast
> 
> Wikipedia Prince Albert


Roflmao

Btw, why is it that I'm agreeing that the fat yak up in qld tastes better in bottles than on tap!!


----------



## Newbee(r) (11/8/11)

QldKev said:


> I though you was talking about getting a Price Albert while on the Gold Coast
> 
> Wikipedia Prince Albert




+ 1 - when I saw the title of this thread I expected to be regaled with a story of a brewer who got waaaaay to pissed one night and woke up with...


----------



## Bribie G (11/8/11)

Last time I was at Movie World I was in the Gents and caught a metallic glint out of the corner of my eye. Breaking the rules of manly etiquette I just had to glance over to the dude next to me - the source of the metallic sparkle - Impressive.


----------



## winkle (11/8/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Can get slightly on the pretentious side, but if you like German beer, it's a great place, and not too expensive, all things considered. The pretzels are good value and go down well with a Franziskaner Weibier.
> 
> Don't take SWMBO, you will get caught looking at the waitresses (most of them are hot, the occasional one looks like she thinks she's hotter than she is). Just picture button shirt, but first 3 or 4 buttons not particularly well buttoned.
> 
> Goomba



Note to self: next time give SWMBO pokie money and hightail it to the Franziskaner. :icon_cheers: ahem. Nothing quite like a nice brown curvatious snack with a stein.


----------



## Guysmiley54 (11/8/11)

winkle said:


> After Stillscottish failed on his mission to check this place out, I'll drop in this arvo after finding out that it doesn't open until 5pm. Ain't much else on offer at the Coast <_<
> The PA is located on the Casino Level (Ground Floor), Jupiters - in case you're wondering.



My wife and I had a contract singing in the atrium bar upstairs for a while back in 2002-2003. In breaks, we'd often walk down the the Prince Albert and it *always* smelled like fish... (cooked fish mind you, get you head out the latrine Bribie!)


----------



## petesbrew (11/8/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Can get slightly on the pretentious side, but if you like German beer, it's a great place, and not too expensive, all things considered. The pretzels are good value and go down well with a Franziskaner Weibier.
> 
> Don't take SWMBO, you will get caught looking at the waitresses (most of them are hot, the occasional one looks like she thinks she's hotter than she is). Just picture button shirt, but first 3 or 4 buttons not particularly well buttoned.
> 
> Goomba


The Bavarians are all over the place in Sydney, and I can't complain. Family friendly, good beer, good food, good perve (gotta be careful with that one).
At the Lowenbrau Keller one sunday and they had free facepainting for the kids. Gotta love that.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (11/8/11)

This is too weird. 

I was there on tuesday (I have been on the gold cost for the week on a work trip/junket). I told my mates about an Irish pub at the casino that I had shadowy memories of from my youth (something about skulling a pint with a whole bunch of cigarette butts in then spewing up under the table.... ah those were the days). We spent a couple of hours there drinking stone and wood and being amazed at the lack of clothes that the young girls were wearing. I reckon that they thought that cotton was an endangered species and they were doing their part to save it.


Anyhow it was pretty much as i remembered it and the beer was much better than the muck that they were serving at the hotel. 



On an unrelated subject I stopped by the archive bar briefly this afternoon. What a freakin rad place that is. I had a schooner of hophog and a schooner of murrays 2ipa. I also picked up a couple of nice beers to take away. shit yeah!!


----------



## argon (11/8/11)

One of the best times we had at the prince Albert was in 95 when, as year 12 schoolboys, (one of the only places on the coast that didn't ask for id) we took the visiting rugby team from Gordonstoun School in Scotland. Most of the guys in team were old enough, with the notable exception being the captain of the team Prince Peter Phillips. They used to have a royal family tree in there and everyone was pointing out Pete's name on the list to all the girls we could find. Funny night. Once management found out that we weren't pulling the piss, Pete quickly got whisked out by guys in dark suits and European cars... Very James Bond. Ended up in a couple of UK tabloids and all the guys from my school got the 3rd degree... Totally worth it. 

Strange situation really, the "men in dark suits" were permanent followers of him, he was balloted out just like everyone else, but they pretty much let him do whatever he wanted... Like underage drinking.

Edit: shit **** bukkake i mean damn iPhone autocorrect


----------



## Bribie G (11/8/11)

argon said:


> snip
> One of the *beast *times we had at the prince Albert was in 95 when, as year 12 schoolboys,
> 
> Hmm beast times


----------



## argon (11/8/11)

Bribie G said:


> Hmm beast times


It was the beast of times, it was the blurst of times


----------

